

Tell HN: Best wishes for a happy and productive next decade. - sama

Hope it's a good one.
======
cperciva
The current decade doesn't end until December 31st 2010. The Gregorian
calendar counts starting from 1 -- there was no year 0, nor is there 0th month
or a 0th day in the month.

~~~
tdoggette
A decade is a period of 10 years. The period of ten years whose numbers begin
with 200X is ending, and since that's how we refer to decades (as in 'the
90s'), we say the decade is ending.

